# Ohio Division II Open tournament boat numbers



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok guys i will update this post with all open tournament boat numbers as they come in.

5/6/07 Portage Lakes Open

Boat #	Team Members	Big Bass Event 
1	Marty Salchok, Dale Corley	Y	Portage
2	Keith and Josh Adams	Y	Portage
3	Don Leyda and Brandon Leyda	Y	Portage


7/29/07 Sandusky Bay Open

10/21/07 Pleasant Hill Open

Boat # Team Members Big Bass Event 
1 Tim Henry and Glenn Henry y CF


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

updated with new information


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Get you entries in teams i will be at Knox Marine this weekend for there open house taking entries and then our pre season meeting on March 18th.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

another team for portage open welcom Keith and Josh


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Another team for the Clear Fork open and it will start filling up now that i have annouced the $250 big bass bonus and the $500 tackle giveaway for this event.

Welcome Randy and Bruce

Won't be long April 15th will be here and this lake will produce some BIG FISH. Last year at the April 1st open a 5.61 lb Hawg was caught by Chris Prokesh.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Tim and Glenn, Updated list and won't be long 2weeks and its fishing time at CF alot of things going on that day so come on out. Alot of guys have called and said they will be there.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Steve and Jason


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Portage updated. And thanks to all that made it out to the CF open.


----------

